# Used 8ft mm1 HD for trade



## Chris9828 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking to trade a 8ft Fisher mm1 HD for a 7.5 RD. Not for sale trade only.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Some info may help. Where? Pics?


----------

